# AT&T GS III - Missing WiFi Frequency Band Selection Menu



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Totally stock AT&T GS III, latest OTA IMM76D.I747UCALH9. They removed the WiFI Frequency Band selection menu from WiFi Settings -> Advanced. The problem is I had previously set it to 5 GHz only, and now it is stuck there. I can't get it back to Auto, so I can't see or connect to any 2.4 GHz networks. Is there any way to reset this setting without doing a full factory reset or rooting? Maybe clearing data for a particular system app like Settings or something?

I tried searching here and XDA, but only found a solution for rooted users in the form of a modified settings app. Any ideas?


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

After hours on the phone and chat with AT&T and Samsung support, the best response I got was, "We'll send an email to the product manager for the next software update." That or a factory data reset. Wow. Great solution to crippled wireless connectivity.

So I came up with my own solution. Not so elegant, but it worked. Had to Odin back to the last software update, UCALG1. Then suffered through a non-stop loop of android.process.acore crashing, enough to fix the wireless frequency setting and download the OTA again. After the update the acore FC's stopped and my wireless is working like it should. And the best part is I didn't lose any data or have to redo any settings.

I guess Samsung support can't talk about Odin? What a disappointing day. Lost a little faith in Samsung.


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

You could have just rooted, done that settings app thing and then unrooted right after. Sounds like way less time to me. But great find I guess

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

theonlycosmic said:


> You could have just rooted, done that settings app thing and then unrooted right after. Sounds like way less time to me. But great find I guess
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Lolz.

Pretty sure ODIN is leaked, similar to RSD Lite with Moto. Due to that you shouldn't even have it technically so of course support isn't going to talk about it either.


----------



## hammond82 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am having the same problem, I have been trying to figure out what the heck was wrong and why I couldn't find the setting. (Thought I was going crazy and just wasn't pushing the right buttons). On the phone with ATT now who keeps trying to pass the buck and do a factory reset or connect me to Samsung. I am speaking with an ATT associate whos bosses name is Jamie Hobde. ATT pushed through this OTA and they are responsible for crippling our Wi-Fi.


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

hammond82 said:


> I am having the same problem, I have been trying to figure out what the heck was wrong and why I couldn't find the setting. (Thought I was going crazy and just wasn't pushing the right buttons). On the phone with ATT now who keeps trying to pass the buck and do a factory reset or connect me to Samsung. I am speaking with an ATT associate whos bosses name is Jamie Hobde. ATT pushed through this OTA and they are responsible for crippling our Wi-Fi.


Lol you realize that Samsung makes the updates right? ATT just tests them and pushes them to our phones. Nice try though.

EDIT: BTW if you are over here commenting on xda, you more than likely have rooting experience. Instead of giving ATT trouble why not just do the settings app thing the OP mentioned?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

